# Parenting Tips: Set Routines for Easy Bedtimes



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought I'd post this here since some have issues at bed time and a hard time setting routines and sticking to them. I hope some of you find this information useful: 

Parenting Tip: Set consistent routines for easy bedtimes :: WRAL.com


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

During school our kids have an 8pm bed time unless they are at a sport practice. Some practices last until 9:30-10pm at night which drives me crazy! These poor kids starting at 6th grade need to catch the bus at 6-6:18 in the morning, which means they get up a 5-5:30am. Going to bed early really helps the kids from getting overtired. 

I find having a set schedule for all of us really works best. I'm on a schedule myself.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Me too! I'm on a schedule since being a Mom! Before having a child, I could stay up late and get up early, no matter what.

Now, it seems like as soon as my daughter is in bed (8:00 bedtime), I am asleep by 9:00/9:30 most nights.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have two..3 and 7. They're in bed by 7:30. I tell other perents this and they're amazed. Its really not rocket science. You set the bar and you stick to it (on bed time or anything else). Its more about the parents having self control then it is about the kids.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Regular sleep is important for everyone especially children. To make life easier for everyone have a routine and stick to it. 

On a night when they have school the next day my boys (13 & 8) have to be in bed by 20:00 so their routine is.
Home from school by 15:30 (17:00 if there’s a club on).
Tea is at 17:15.
Get any urgent homework done before TV / game station.
Bath at 19:15.
19:45 quiet time / milky drink.
20:00 bed.
their little brother (2) is about half an hour in front of them for bath / bed.

As my daughters are older (16 & 17) they are allowed to stay up until 21:00 when they go up for their bath etc this give my wife and I an hour or so to ourselves each night (I like to be in bed by 23:00 at the latest as I have an 05:00 start each weekday).

If there is no school we all stay up an hour later unless there is a special event on in which case its whatever time that ends.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Occasionally I'll get lax about the bedtime. I'll let my 7 year old stay up a couple of hours later than normal on the weekends just for fun.

The next day? OMG she's AWFUL!! Cries, gets upset, throws tantrums, the works. It's like she's not even the same kid. Same thing happens when their diet isn't good either.

And then I realize my strict schedules are worth it. I have happy, CALM kids and like someone else said it really isn't rocket science.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> I have two..3 and 7. They're in bed by 7:30. I tell other perents this and they're amazed. Its really not rocket science. You set the bar and you stick to it (on bed time or anything else). * Its more about the parents having self control then it is about the kids.*


:iagree: 1000%


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Agree! I have twins and I would have been doomed without schedule, my kids go to bed by 8 pm sometimes 7 depending on what time they woke up but never later than 8. I hope it stays this way till they are big enough.


----------

